# Decorative boulder placement



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

This weekend I purchased three large boulders to place in a flower bed in my front yard. I have a couple of guys that can help me move them. But, these things are pretty large, and I would like to get them right the first time. 
If anyone has any experience placing large decorative rocks, I would love to hear any tips or tricks.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Skid steer with a grappling hook would be the easiest way to go. Find a small contractor that has one and pay them the $200 or so for there twenty minutes of time and windshield. Well worth spending the money for this.

In fact you may want to call this guy. I follow his threads and he seems to be on top if things. I'm assuming y'all are both around the Houston area.
http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1303497&page=3


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

I'll keep the Skid Steer in mind Sotexhookset. Thanks.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Well, they came and delivered them. I was told they wouldn't be able to place them, as they are way too busy. Money talks, I was able to bribe their lift operator. I would have preffered to have done it myself. But we've got them to the general spot. We can get them where we want them on our own from here.

Thanks Pcwjr4 for the offering to help with your Kubota!


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

I ended up wanting them a little closer together. My BIL was helping me out. We figured we could just roll them into place. We managed to get the largest one turned over once. Then couldn't get it to make the 2nd turn. I ended up getting the jack out of my wives' car, and was able to get it underneath. We got lucky.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

By gosh that's flat-out beautiful LTT!!!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great!


----------

